

Next year I'm going to start up - adsahay
http://adityasahay.com/post/14916388790/next-year-im-going-to-start-up

======
sdiwakar
Nice one dude, good on you for taking the leap. Any thoughts on what pitfalls
to look out for after quitting and doing my own startup?

~~~
adsahay
The point of my post is that nothing you read or hear prepares you for what's
actually coming. The only way to know is to dive in.

------
GFischer
Ouch. I've decided to venture on my own, and I see this could be what happens.
Thanks for sharing.

------
gdhillon
Adtiya, great post and thanks for sharing. Good luck with your venture..Radbox
seems like a good idea and I see myself using it. Any plans to launch Android
version?

~~~
adsahay
Not in the next two months. Will keep everyone posted when that happens.

